# FS Robinson Curriculum with Henty Collection



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Robinson Curriculum 22 discs - we originally purchased version 2.0 
Robinson Books Henty Collection 6 discs - 99 books 269 short stories. 
Both set are in the original cases.
Originally paid $275, asking $125, ppd.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I sold the Henty disks separately. I'll take $90 for the Robinson Curriculum OBO


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Sale Pending on the Robinson Curriculum.


----------



## BillieJo (Aug 21, 2011)

I am looking for a good curriculum for sunday school lessons. They have some interesting looking lesson plans from gospel light. Has anyone ever purchased their lesson packages?


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm not sure what ages you teach but these are nice,
http://children.cccm.com/site/curriculum.htm


----------



## BillieJo (Aug 21, 2011)

Blah blah blah hahahah


----------

